# blueberry shrimp



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I found some blueberry shrimps being sold on Aquabid, does anyone here have any experience with them? they look like dyed cherry to me. If they are actually blue shrimps and breed true, the famous Red cherry shrimps now have their rival.

Kevin


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

they are dyed or its something in the water that gets them blue. they dont breed true like cherry shrimp or other shrimp out there.


----------



## Steverd (Dec 6, 2009)

Blueberry shrimp do tend to change color. My Blueberry shrimp are normally more of a grey, grey-blue color.

Here's a photo of one of mine:









Steve


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

They could be an intense variation of Blue Pearls.


----------



## Steverd (Dec 6, 2009)

Or are they just Blue Tiger shrimps that they are calling blueberry.
I think I saw that on Aquabid also.

Steve


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this what we are talking about:

http://www.shrimp4pets.com/BlueberryShrimp.htm
http://shrimpspot.com/blueberry.aspx
http://www.ehow.com/how_2160073_blueberry-shrimp-salad.html


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I forgot the name of the shrimp or the source, but I remember a while ago there where these shrimps from hong kong. A few people where selling them on the forum and looked like those shrimps. It was blue and claimed it was not dyed. 

However, the young was a dark brown. I bought those as juvs and the seller claimed that it will color up as an adult. Never happened. It turns out they were these shrimps that arn't dyed but something about then in the environment or otherwise that caused them to be blue but cannot be reproduced while been kept in captivity. At least that was the assumption.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I would have to agree with Steve. Mine were blue as blue could be but then they changed color to match the tank. Brown with just a little grey or blue. 




Steverd said:


> Blueberry shrimp do tend to change color. My Blueberry shrimp are normally more of a grey, grey-blue color.
> 
> Here's a photo of one of mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

there is a neocaridina blue, and it is NOT dyed. Its called the blue pearl. There is also a Blue tiger which is a Caridina sp










*Common Name*Blue Pearl Shrimp*Scientific Name*Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue*Adult Size*2.5-3.0 CM or 1.0-1.2 inches*Water Temp*15°-30° C or 60°-85° F*pH Range*6.5-8.0*Water Hardness*Soft-Hard*Fresh or Salt Water*Freshwater*Larval Stage*None. Young hatch as miniature versions of the adults*Difficulty*Easy*Egg/Saddle Color *Brown

this is the Blue tiger;










NONE of these are dyed, and its not whats in the water... geez, there is actually lots of info out there if you look. All color morphs of Neocaridina INCLUDING red cherry vary in color intensity,and the females are ALWAYS more colorful. Males vary from little or no color to light blush of either red, (cherry),yellow, (yellow shrimp) or blue (blue pearl)

This blueberry looks different than the blue pearl. I don't know about blueberries, but blue pearls breed like rabbitts and are BLUE at birth, just like the yellows are born bright yellow. Real easy to breed


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

kvntran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found some blueberry shrimps being sold on Aquabid, does anyone here have any experience with them? they look like dyed cherry to me. If they are actually blue shrimps and breed true, the famous Red cherry shrimps now have their rival.
> 
> Kevin


If they are from TFD, stay away. Just my honest opinion.

I bought some of these "Blueberry" Shrimp bred them, and got wild looking offspring. Wild as in.......brown. Adults slowly lost their color as they aged. After a while I just tossed them in with my wild Neos and washed my hands of the situation. Waste of money IMO. Really could not tell the difference unless I got really close, even then it was a toss up.

Outdated article (as there are now true blue shrimp like Blue Pearls and Blue Tigers): http://www.petshrimp.com/neocaridinaspblue.php


----------

